# Hello! I would like to know if this can be formatted?



## OldGeyser (Mar 23, 2015)

I purchased a Lion OS X USB drive that I no longer need as all of my computers restore to either Windows 7, Mavericks, or Yosemite.

The USB is an Apple made key. I would like to know if I can use it as a regular key. It does not show up in DISKPART in Windows, and I just bought the retina MBP with the Force Trackpad, but I haven't opened it yet.

Can someone tell me how to format the Lion key so that I can erase it and use it for something else? Sorry if this has been asked before, I am not very good with computers.


----------



## OldGeyser (Mar 23, 2015)

I forgot the picture. I paid less than the price they are asking in it, it's a picture from Google.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Put the drive on your Mac and open up *Disk Utilities*. Does the Key show up on the Left Side? If so, Highlight it and choose the *Erase* tab.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

spunk.funk said:


> Put the drive on your Mac and open up *Disk Utilities*. Does the Key show up on the Left Side? If so, Highlight it and choose the *Erase* tab.


These keys cannot be formatted using that method unfortunately.

The keys are locked and you basically have to hack them to use them. Apple didn't want folks erasing them and then not having install media to install the OS since these game with the first couple years of Macbook Air's that had no DVD drives.

Here is a tutorial on how to get it done: Format the MacBook Air USB Restore Key | OSXDaily

I did the same thing to mine once they started doing Recovery Partitions.


----------



## OldGeyser (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## OldGeyser (Mar 23, 2015)

MartyF81 said:


> These keys cannot be formatted using that method unfortunately.
> 
> The keys are locked and you basically have to hack them to use them. Apple didn't want folks erasing them and then not having install media to install the OS since these game with the first couple years of Macbook Air's that had no DVD drives.
> 
> ...



For anyone reading this, the link is dead, for a live link, click here

Tweaking4All.com - How to Format the Apple USB Restore stick ...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No it's not I just tried it and it worked perfectly, Marty is not in the habit of posting dead links, I think there may be some other issue on your end.


----------

